# hermie harvest...



## shuggy4105 (Sep 24, 2007)

today i`m giving my 5ft hermie the chop-nature sure did a good job on my balcony(didn`t have the heart to kill it) and now the trichs are cloudy/red/purple and the actual bud flowers are purple in colour and bursting with resin. 
i`ve posted some pics of "it" sorry about the quality it`s stone age technology i  have here 
i`m gonna do a step-by-step process of what i`m doing with pics-bad ones...


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a nice plant except the fact its a hermie but alot of people get herms. Ive had them to they still smoke good. I just pick the seeds out before I dry it. Anyway good job. How tall was she/he? What size pot did you have it in?


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 24, 2007)

I would have kept it too. I'm trying to think of something to do wtih 2 males i just discovered, because I dont want to kill them. I'm going to have to though. I have no use for them


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 24, 2007)

you could make hash with the males and/or trim from the harvest, stick them in the freezer 
the "she-man" was just over 5ft when i gave it  the chop  and i had "it" in 3 gallon trays.
that hermie has got through some hard times with me, just basically neglecting it on my balcony and let nature do the work-which going by a quick-dried sample i`ve just smoked has done a good job. but the actual test will be the finished product, when it`s been dried and cured for a couple of weeks...can`t wait.
i`ve been trying a different drying method just for fun.
i`ve cut the hermie down at the base of the tree, and without any clipping of fan leaves or manicuring i`ve hung the entire plant upside down.
i plan on letting it dry as slow as possible, the branches and bud will be seperated in a few days or so-i`ll see what happens and hopefully stave off any mold or anything which could mess things up at this point. this is deffinately the most crutial part of the entire process "IMO".
i`ll post more pics tomorrow of the ongoing dry-out, 
peace :lama: :ccc: :lama:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 24, 2007)

hey shuggy glad to see that u are harvesting the Hermie looks great for a Hermie i had one of those myself and it packed one hell of a punch:hubba:  hope all goes well with the harvest bro peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 26, 2007)

allright man, i`ve been drying for a few days here and it seems to be drying a little too fast than i would have liked, so i`ve gave him-she a manicure and i`m putting into a sealed bag for 24hrs. this will re-distribute the remaining water content evenly throughout the bud. after this i`m either going to put the bud in jars or paper bags (not decided yet ) for the cure. i`m thinking a short cure of 2-3 weeks.
the samples i`ve tried are nice and even smooth at this point allready.
my camera refused to work for a pic of the entire tree, hung upside down, but the new pics here are of the "manicured" bud and a pile of popcorn which i`ll smoke for the next few weeks untill the process is finished .
i`ve threw in a pic of my gal in the final stages of flower-over 12 weeks and she`s still showing only cloudy trichomes, the samples i`ve smoked from her has been excellent. this plant will be some dynamite smoke man,she`s a bit heavy right now but a nice problem to have, can`t wait:watchplant: NL i think...:joint: :bong: :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome update Shuggy!  

Fire it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2007)

*Congrats on the harvest Shuggy.   Like i say any FREE weed is good weed and who cares if it has a few seeds. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2007)

Great post Shuggy

you have opened my eyes!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 5, 2007)

as this hermie didnt have a great high, i went for a water cure. it worked well man, the buds are drying as i type but from the popcorn samples the "she-man" has a couch-lock effect which is very relaxing.
great method man, just great, i might do the same with the female finishing flower...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 5, 2007)

some pics after the water cure, the bud is very dark...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

this bud has been curing for around a week now and i have to say,the smoke is much better than when first sampled 
i`ve just rolled a fat one and i`m trying to make my way into the kitchen for a munch...don`t think i can make it.
totally changed my thinking of hermies,although i still wouldn`t have one in my main grow area.
i`ve came out with around an ounce, so i can`t complain-i think i`ve smoked about an ounce in samples, so i`ll say 2oz total 
i`ve got so much stuff going on right now man, with plants at various stages of growth and i was getting a bit stressed, but now,after that smoke(with another to follow very soon) i feel great again.
cheers:spit: 
:lama: :afroweed: :lama:


----------

